# Galapagos tortoise hunting



## franeich (Nov 5, 2010)

I would like to see the video of the Galapagos tortoise hunting the birds. Anyone have a link to it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 5, 2010)

The story I heard was about Aldabran tortoises. They would stand up real tall on the beach and when a sea gull would seek shade under the tortoise he would pull his legs in quickly, squashing the bird, and then eating it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 5, 2010)

I would love to see it also.


----------



## franeich (Nov 6, 2010)

Yvonne, That is the one I am talking about. Anyone?


----------



## franeich (Dec 30, 2010)

No body?


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd love to see it too. I think everyone was talking about it back in October. I never saw a link or anything.


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 30, 2010)

It's actually not a Galapagos tortoise, but a common toad-headed sideneck, _Mesoclemmys gibba_.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8rU-bLYM7Y

Danny


----------



## dmmj (Dec 30, 2010)

Let's hope the pigeons learn to avoid hungry turtles.


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2010)

I saw a nature program with a galapagos squishing Darwin's Finches. Can't remember the title or channel, but it was around 2-3 years ago.


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd love to see that type of footage too.


----------

